

Open Courseware - What's It Good For? Who's Using It? - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/education/edlife/18open-t.html?pagewanted=2&ref=education

======
clay
HN might be interested in one of my projects, <http://coclass.com>, a website
for people to meet up in real life and use open courseware materials together.
The class we've been doing has been great. A small group meets once a week, we
watch videos on a big TV and have good discussions afterwards.

~~~
chaosmachine
Great idea, sounds like fun. No one in my area, though.

~~~
NiftyIon
Same here... (Wash DC area). Really wish there were though.

I might try to start one with a few of my friends, if that's possible.

------
billswift
Here's the one page link
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/education/edlife/18open-t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/education/edlife/18open-t.html?ref=education&pagewanted=all)
, I don't know why the original link was to the 2nd page of four.

